# GAS strings or 60X strings?



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

guidoTRX said:


> GAS strings or 60X strings? what are your opinions on these? looking to change strings on my trx36.


These were the same 2 makers I looked at for a string on my trx36, i chose 60x coz the wait time was considerably less (international order). I was especially impressed by 60x customer service which given the circumstances with covid was exceptionally good.

Just put the string on and its looks top quality, the serving is definitely better than stock Mathews zebras. Everything fell into spec immediately even the timing holes on cams.

Bow also felt easier to draw for some reason, even though it pulled 56.5lbs compared to about 55-56 on the zebra. 

Not shot it in yet, but it bullet holed after some very minor rest adjustment. i previously had instant bullet hole with the factory zebra also.

can let you know how it goes after a few weeks if you like. but so far v impressed. I've had various custom strings over the years, the best ones were off John" bucknasty" Mraz on here. MY switchback still got threads that's are about 8 years old with some heavy use and they are still in great shape.

will see how these stack up over time.


----------



## Zoda (May 6, 2020)

Just installed GAS on #70 lb Bowtech and they are quieter and “softer” feeling on release. Over 300 shots and I like them. My arrow spins left out of RH bow though.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use both. One on my Vertix and the other on my VXR. Both have performed great. I have used 60x longer and I have been pleased.


----------



## jj2096 (Jun 9, 2020)

I shoot 60X and have nothing bad to say about them. Shoot great and awesome customer service. Can't speak to the GAS strings.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

both well known and established string builders. either will give you a good set. delivery time and options offered might be what make the decision.


----------



## jj2096 (Jun 9, 2020)

I've only shot 60x but with their customer service, I'll never go with another string maker.


----------



## gagetimmons (Nov 16, 2018)

I personally have only bought 60x out of the two but was very pleased with customer service and quality of the strings


----------



## SCSTUCK (May 10, 2020)

I've yet to hear anything negative out of 60X.


----------



## nmhybridhunter (Oct 21, 2015)

I am looking at a restring and was quoted $180 for Gas strings..........thinking may be looking into 60x


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Asking 180 for strings puts them off their freaking rockers


----------



## nmhybridhunter (Oct 21, 2015)

Thats what i thought as well, almost made me want to just get a new bow instead of dropping 30% of the cost on a replacement string


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'd choose 60x. I've been shooting them on all of my bows for the last 8 years. They've always been a top quality product at a good price, with very quick shipping!!!! I don't think I've waited more than 10 days from order to delivery from 60X. (and that was during the pandemic)

This being said, I've installed GAS strings for a few of my friends. They appeared to also be of good quality and my friends are happy with their choice.


----------



## JSTTH5US (Dec 12, 2012)

I’d choose 60X for sure. True craftsmanship and they are shipped out fast. Just put a brand new set on my RX1 and the strings are great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

60X has been my choice for a long time. Great strings and customer service is top notch.


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

i like the fact 60x has lots of good reviews and also has been a postive influence on this site and the 60x website often has lots of tips or instructions too. i like their super bowl giveaway game they play on here as well. when i need a new set im gonna give them a try their gallery has tons of string color combos. that being said ive had great products and service from archeryshack and catfish custom.


----------



## Flbowhntr1 (May 27, 2020)

60X are great strings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guidoTRX (Jan 17, 2020)

im not worried about price or the time it takes to get. i still have a new set of strings on my new TRX36. but it seems like this is a 60x decision. Now is this all for hunting bows or tournament bows? that is the question. i need it for my TRX36 tournament bow. thanks for all the info. very helpful...


----------



## Rickskaw (Jul 25, 2020)

Had 60x put on my Bowtech and they seem to have held up well.


----------



## ZackScott96 (Aug 26, 2017)

Gas bowstrings,








Best strings on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tellis88 (Dec 17, 2013)

I was going to order GAS but the wait time was 5/6 weeks


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

GAS, I have shot both I personally feel that they hold up much better. Especially in areas with tight bends in the cams.


----------



## Dbolick (Mar 27, 2020)

A3 archery strings! GAS strings are expensive, for the same quality A3 offers an exceptional string. let me know if you're interested, i can get you a discount


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

60X on all my bows for years now and they are always dead on. Customer service is excellent as well.


----------



## Esteen75 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have some 60x...good quality relatively quick delivery and picked up a few FPS over zebras


----------



## BryceWebb119! (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve used gas never used 60x I like my gas strings


----------



## AndyMission (10 mo ago)

BryceWebb119! said:


> I’ve used gas never used 60x I like my gas strings


I just purchased a set of 60x custom strings and brought my bow to my pro shop for them to put my new 60x strings and cables on. They called me to tell me that the serving is separating after just 5 shots. These string are cheap. I am calling the manufacture and putting in a complaint. I am going to take photos of the string and put them on this thread.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Many other, better choices...look ot catfish threads and JBK

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

GAS makes a good set, wait times may be long. 60X makes a decent set for the money. Does 60X still have the AT discount?
I went with Threadz, great quality, good price and fast delivery.


----------



## AndyMission (10 mo ago)

I am following the Gas or 60X thread


----------



## AndyMission (10 mo ago)

Here are some photos of 60x strings, cables and yokes. The yokes are not spun, the cable ends and string serving has separated. This all happened with just a few tests shots. These string are not quality strings.


----------



## kkilt967 (10 mo ago)

For 5 shoots that's not good


----------

